# Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles - 2nd season not scheduled to record



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Just a heads up - I noticed that on my DirecTiVo that the first episode of season 2 (Sept 08 @8pm eastern) was not scheduled to record.

For some reason, my season pass from last season is failing to pick up the new episodes. I had a set another season pass (so I guess the series id changed, because now I've got two identical looking season passes for the same show on the same channel).


Everyone might want to double check and make sure their TiVo is actually going to record the episodes.

EDIT: It now appears that this problem is primarily restricted to hacked DirecTiVos.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

My Series 3 picked up the new episode OTA with the old season pass without a problem.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

pkscout said:


> My Series 3 picked up the new episode OTA with the old season pass without a problem.


MY DTivo did not pickup the new ep. It required a new season pass. Thanks Jonathen_S.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pkscout said:


> My Series 3 picked up the new episode OTA with the old season pass without a problem.


Mine, too. Sounds like it might be DirecTiVo problem.


----------



## ntsc525 (Oct 7, 2007)

It's happening to more shows than Sarah Connor. It looks like many show ID's have changed, and now I have to go and reschedule all new season passes, while keeping the original in case the show ID changes back.

I noticed, for example, last week when I did my Season Pass Maintenance, that "The Shield" picked up the new episode, but this week, it did not. I had to program another "The Shield" SP to get it.

I wish someone would look into why this is happening, and whether it may be corrected in the future.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

My DTIVO picked up the first new episode of Sarah Conner just fine so it can't be a new series id.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My Terminator showed up fine, OTA.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Comcast too.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Yeah, it now looks like this is a problem restricted mainly (or possibly solely) to hacked DirecTiVos. At least it seems that way from the thread [thread=403754]New Season Pass Needed for Many Programs?[/thread]


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I had the issue on my TiVo HD, so it's not just hacked DTiVo's.
Poking the season pass seems to fix it.
Terminator & at least one other were affected (I can't recall which one).
I'm going to keep a close eye on the ToDo list for the next few weeks.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

mrmike said:


> I had the issue on my TiVo HD, so it's not just hacked DTiVo's.
> Poking the season pass seems to fix it.
> Terminator & at least one other were affected (I can't recall which one).
> I'm going to keep a close eye on the ToDo list for the next few weeks.


Did you check the "Recording History" of the To Do List for a possible reason why the show "will not record"?

Don't think any one here(whose Tivo did not/will not pick up the show) has mentioned checking the Recording History. Don't know if the "Recording History" is a feature on DirecTivos.

Most of the time it's due to an unrealized conflict.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

dwit said:


> Did you check the "Recording History" of the To Do List for a possible reason why the show "will not record"?
> 
> Don't think any one here(whose Tivo did not/will not pick up the show) has mentioned checking the Recording History. Don't know if the "Recording History" is a feature on DirecTivos.
> 
> Most of the time it's due to an unrealized conflict.


I checked my Recording History. In the case of Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles, there was no listing in the Recording History, and checking for Upcoming Episodes from the existing season pass showed No Upcoming Episodes.

Doing a Search by Title showed the new episode, and when clicking on it if offered the option of setting a season pass. After selecting that I had two apparently identical season passes. Same show, same channel, and same recording options. But one could see the new episode and one couldn't see any episodes.

[In the apparently related case of The Shield on FX, it was scheduled to record, then unscheduled itself. The recording history said the season pass had been modified; (which often seems to really mean that the guide data updated and cause the TiVo to unschedule a recording. None of the SP settings had actually been changed)


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

dwit said:


> Did you check the "Recording History" of the To Do List for a possible reason why the show "will not record"?
> 
> Don't think any one here(whose Tivo did not/will not pick up the show) has mentioned checking the Recording History. Don't know if the "Recording History" is a feature on DirecTivos.
> 
> Most of the time it's due to an unrealized conflict.


I checked. It was not there. It was at the bottom of the "ToDo List" and said "No Episodes Scheduled", but when I looked, there were 3 episodes listed. I changed the SP from "First Run & Repeats" to "First Run Only" and one of them magically showed up as recording (The other 2 were on SD channels, my SP is on the HD OTA channel).

And I remembered what the other show was. It was "Eureka!". Same thing with it, but I changed the SP to and fro and ended up where I was but with the SP having something to record now.


----------



## Phasers (May 29, 2008)

Mine was doing the same thing... I went into the season pass and just changed something random (like keep at most # of episodes from 10 to 25) and all of a sudden the to-do list added the new episodes to be recorded.

What sucks is I had to do this for each season pass I had, all 26 of them.

I have an expanded (750GB) Series 3 TiVo


----------



## Rolander (Nov 13, 2005)

Mine recorded the first 45 minutes and then stopped for no apparent reason. nobody there to mess with it, continued recording somethign else on the other tuner. Never seen that before. (TivoHD)


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

I do not have a hacked TiVo.

I am happy to report that Terminator: the Sarah Connor Chronicles recorded without a problem.


----------



## Rolander (Nov 13, 2005)

hmmmm.... same thing for bones, both fox programs.... good thing the s2 recorded it also, that's 1 hour.


----------

